# Crank Brothers, verstellbare Sattelstütze, Problemteil?



## cathunter (8. Juli 2008)

Ich fahre seit dieser Saison eine Crank Brothers Joplin Sattelstütze.

Das Ding ist sehr praktisch hat jedoch folgenden Mangel:
Die Fixierung des Sattels ist unzureichend fest. Folge: Die
Sattelneigung kann sich bei Abfahrten leicht mal verstellen.
Grund: Die Schraube kann nicht noch fester angezogen werden,
da sonst Gefahr droht dass das Teil zerstört wird.

Hat da wer ähnliche Erfahrungen


----------



## Rad-ab (8. Juli 2008)

Die Sattelklemmung muss man schon brutal fest anziehen ...in etwa das man denkt gleich reist es die Schraube auseinander und dann noch eine halbe umdrehung. Eventuell hilft anrauhen des Sattelgestänges oder Montagepaste die die Reibung erhöht.
Zuerst hat sich bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt der Sattel unter lautem krachen verstellt. Danach hab ich so fest ich es hinbekam angezogen und seit her ist ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (8. Juli 2008)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Die Sattelklemmung muss man schon brutal fest anziehen ...in etwa das man denkt gleich reist es die Schraube auseinander und dann noch eine halbe umdrehung. Eventuell hilft anrauhen des Sattelgestänges oder Montagepaste die die Reibung erhöht.
> Zuerst hat sich bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt der Sattel unter lautem krachen verstellt. Danach hab ich so fest ich es hinbekam angezogen und seit her ist ruhe.


dito!


----------



## Rammstein (8. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Infos. Nun ist die Kaufüberlegung gleich wieder verworfen.


----------



## cathunter (9. Juli 2008)

Hab heute Crank Brothers mit dem Problem konfrontiert.

1. Reaktion: "Das Problem ist noch nie aufgetreten" (klassisch?!)
2. Reaktion: Wir werden das Problem prüfen.


Wirklich Einzelschicksal    

Werde über die weitere Entwicklung berichten.


----------



## checkb (9. Juli 2008)

cathunter schrieb:


> Hab heute Crank Brothers mit dem Problem konfrontiert.
> 
> 1. Reaktion: "Das Problem ist noch nie aufgetreten" (klassisch?!)
> 2. Reaktion: Wir werden das Problem prüfen.
> ...



Kein Einzelschicksal.


----------



## andy_ (10. Juli 2008)

hallo zusammen

kann ich nicht bestätigen...
alles bleibt so eingestellt wie angeschraubt...
vermutlich ist das problem eher am sattel als an der stütze zu finden...

gruss andy


----------



## kosh_hh (10. Juli 2008)

ne, wirklich kein Einzelschicksal und ne blöde Antwort von CB.

Schraubt mal die Schraube an der Sattelbefestigung ganz raus und fettet die Einzelteile (also die "Kugeln" und die Aufnahme in der Sattelstütze). Dann sollte es halten.


----------



## cathunter (10. Juli 2008)

CB empfiehlt - wenn man nachfrägt - folgende Anzugsmomente für
den Hauptbolzen am Kloben:
130 - 150 in/lb (14,5-17 Nm)

Bei mir reichen die 17 Nm nicht aus um den Sattel so zu halten
dass er sich nicht in der Neigung verstellt (bei einem Schlag
bei der Abfahrt).

Wie weit man das Drehmoment steigern darf weiss ich noch nicht.
Werde ich auch nicht probieren - das soll CB tun.


----------



## Pittus (10. Juli 2008)

Einzelschicksal, dass ich nicht lache 
Das mit dem verstellen der Sattelneigung hat ich am Anfang auch, aber das war nur eine Kleinigkeit. Gestern hat sich meine Speedball (identisch zur Joplin) ganz verabschiedet, mitten auf 'ner Tour. Durch einen Kleinen Fahrfehler einmal etwas härter auf die Sattelnase "abgestützt"  Brach der Sattel aus der Klemmung raus und lies sich nicht wieder fixieren. 30 km im Gebirge mit nach hinten und nach vorne rutschenden und immer mal wieder herunterfallenden Sattel waren lustig, nur nicht für mich
Meine Speedball geht nach einen knappen Jahr erstmal zur Reparatur und dann wahrscheinlich zum großen Ibaei.

Pitt


----------



## lala999 (10. Juli 2008)

Gleiches hier. Bei einem Stoss auf ein Sattelende verstellt sich die Sattelklemmung mit einem "Knall". Ist dann ohne Werkzeug nicht mehr zur verstellen, also den Rest der Tour mit "Steilsattel".

Danke für die Drehmomentangabe, stellt sich nur die Frage ob trockenes oder gefettetes Gewinde. Mit Fett ergibt eine viel höhere Verspannung bei gleichem Anzugsmoment. Klemmkonuse entfetten, ich würde die am liebsten mit Querrillen anfeilen, aber dafür war mit das gute Stück doch zu teuer.

Fazit: Ist wirklich ne gute Idee, aber die Ausführung kann noch verbessert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pittus (10. Juli 2008)

Bei mir sind die Alu Klemmen direkt aufgebogen. 

Pitt


----------



## cathunter (10. Juli 2008)

@PITTUS



Pittus schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die Alu Klemmen direkt aufgebogen.
> 
> Pitt



hast du eine foto von den aufgebogenen sattelklemmen?
kannst du es posten oder per mail übermitteln? [email protected]

würde die hersteller gern mal mit realen fakten konfrontieren.


----------



## Pittus (10. Juli 2008)

Auf die schnelle nur dies, das Silberne ohne Sattel ist meins. Die anderen hatten Zeit für anderen Quatsch 
Ich versuchte eine Reparatur, ohne großen Erfolg.

Pitt


----------



## Pittus (11. Juli 2008)

So, hier noch ein paar Fotos. Als Anmerkung ich wiege 95 kg nackend, also kein Fliegengewicht. Aber die Stütze unterliegt ja keiner Gewichtsbeschränkung. Der Sattel, auf dem Foto, ist mit 17 Nm festgeschraubt.













den Sattel kann man hin und her bewegen und mit ein bissel Kraft kann man ihn aus der Stütze herausziehen. Wohlgemerkt er ist festgezogen 

Pitt


----------



## cathunter (11. Juli 2008)

also... hab 2 nachrichten.

1 schlechte und
1 bessere

die bessere zuerst:
der generalimporteur sagte mir "dass das problem
das erste mal aufgetreten ist" das hab ich schon
ein paar mal gehört. is aber leider so.
die schraube soll ich fetten (eh klar).
sie bemühen sich um klärung.
in der zwischenzeit darf ich das ding anknallen
so fest ich will. wenn es das teil zerfetzt, wird
es kostenfrei ersetzt.

die schlechte:
das nutzt nix. der kloben scheint ein drehmoment
jenseits von gut und böse auszuhalten nur die
schellen die von außen den sattel greifen nicht.
die dinger sind aus alu und die biegts einfach
platt. wenn die dinger platt sind fehlt die
vorspannung am sattelgestell und der sattel
kann leicht locker werden.

hab mir in der zwischenzeit ein paar andere stützen
angeschaut. denke die wissen schon warum
es eine formschlüssige verbindung (rändel)
zwischen den beiden teilen gibt.

eine andere frage:
wer errät die antwort von crank brothers 
ich habe angst dass die wieder in die "standard-
antwort-kiste" greifen.


----------



## cathunter (20. Juli 2008)

@pittus

habe von crank brothers eine antwort erhalten.

das problem dass sich das ding verstellt (sattelneigung) kriegen
die nicht so schnell in den griff - aber es würde daran gearbeitet.
dass der sattel nicht hält - da gäbe es abhilfe durch verstärke
sattelklemmen (außen rum die dinger).

vielleicht hilft das dir weiter. wenn du den namen des mitarbeiter
bei cb brauchst schick mir meine PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ialocin (5. August 2008)

Und ich habe das Ding heute gekauft...


----------



## T.V. (5. August 2008)

Moin,

Schraube fetten. Walze entfetten und mit Loctide montieren. Hat bei mir geholfen.

Grüße


----------



## Ialocin (5. August 2008)

Die sind ja echt crank, die brothers.


----------



## sh0rt (5. August 2008)

Es gibt hier nen thread "automatische Sattelstütze Top/Flop" oder so. Die Crankbrohters is ja fast baugleich mit der original Maveric Speedball und hier ist das Problem bekannt.


----------



## sh0rt (5. August 2008)

Laut dem Troubleshooting guide von Maveric:

SpeedBall Seat clamp head will not tighten up properly:

No grease on bolt 

Remove all pieces of clamp assembly and clean, Grease bolt threads and inside of clamp fingers where they touch inside plates. Keep inside conical surfaces of black inner plates clean and grease free. Make sure to set all plates at position of saddle before tightening.

http://www.maverickbike.com/cms_images/file_228.pdf
http://www.maverickbike.com/main/do/products/productID/44


----------



## silberfische (5. August 2008)

Pittus schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die Alu Klemmen direkt aufgebogen.
> 
> Pitt



Bei mir auch. Ist bei mir aufgrund eines Sturzes passiert. Leider hat Cosmic keine Ersatzteile .

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Ialocin (5. August 2008)

So, ich hab' die Joplin erst mal meiner besseren Hälfte vermacht und an ihr Canyon geschraubt. Die wiegt 17kg weniger als ich und da sollte die Klemme halten. Jetzt ist mir nur aufgefallen, dass der Sattel nach rechts und links ein paar mm Spiel hat. Ist das normal?


----------



## Ialocin (5. August 2008)

^^
Hätte auch mal die Bedienungsanleitung lesen sollen: 10-12mm an der Sattelspitze wären sogar normal. Somit sind die geschätzten 3mm optimal!


----------



## Jocki (8. August 2008)

Dynamics Carbonmontagepaste auf die schwarzen Alustücke die in der Stütze stecken und den Sattel dreht es nicht mehr, dafür brechen dann die silbernen Sattelaufnahmen.

Angeblich hat Bontrager Ersatzteile die auf die Speedball/Joplin passen.


----------



## kermit* (8. August 2008)

Jocki schrieb:


> Dynamics Carbonmontagepaste auf die schwarzen Alustücke die in der Stütze stecken und den Sattel dreht es nicht mehr, dafür brechen dann die silbernen Sattelaufnahmen.
> 
> Angeblich hat Bontrager Ersatzteile die auf die Speedball/Joplin passen.


Genau die selbe Paste (sieht aus wie Erdbeermarmelade) hab ich bei mir auch draufgetan und die erste (und bisher einzige) Tour hats problemlos gehalten. 
Aber mein Anzugsdrehmoment war definitiv höher als die lächerlichen 17 Nm.

Das mit den Bontrager-Teilen hab ich auch schon gelesen (im Canyon-Forum gibts auch einen längeren Thread zur Speedball/Joplin).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (11. August 2008)

noch ne frage. habe gehört, daß wenn man die sattelstützenlemmung zu fest anzieht, drückt man den inneren kolben zusammen und die stütze lässt sich nicht mehr versenken. ist da was dran?
ihr würdet aber wie ich so lese, scheinbar von nem kauf abraten, oder?
wir haben in den staaten nen shop gefunden der würde das teil mit remote für umgerechnet 150/170 euro shippen. daher überlegen wir zur zeit. wiege selber aber auch 83kg


----------



## cathunter (11. August 2008)

alternativen zu speedball / joplin gäbe es ja.

bsp.  http://www.kindshock.com.cn

die modelle heissen

+ ks i950
+ ks i900 (gibt es auch als remote), kostet ca. 124 EUR

die joplin kostet 190 EUR.

hat da wer erfahrungen?


----------



## Janus1972 (12. August 2008)

die kindshock hat defintiv das problem, daß wenn du den schnellspanner nicht richtig anziehst, sie ins rohr rutscht und wenn du anziehst, drückst du den kolben im inneren zusammen, sodaß du sie nicht mehr versenken kannst.

die joplin kosten in deutschland 250euro mit remote. von der sprach ich.


----------



## cathunter (12. August 2008)

Jocki schrieb:


> Angeblich hat Bontrager Ersatzteile die auf die Speedball/Joplin passen.



ja - stimmt die bontrager stützen haben die selben pratzen. nur ob es die als ersatzteil gibt weiss ich ned.




Jocki schrieb:


> Dynamics Carbonmontagepaste auf die schwarzen Alustücke die in der Stütze stecken und den Sattel dreht es nicht mehr, dafür brechen dann die silbernen Sattelaufnahmen.



ja - so hab ich das problem auch in den griff bekommen.


----------



## silberfische (13. August 2008)

cathunter schrieb:


> ja - stimmt die bontrager stützen haben die selben pratzen. nur ob es die als ersatzteil gibt weiss ich ned.
> ...



Die Bontrager-Teile gibt es schon als Ersatzteil und passen sollten die Teile auch (steht irgendwo hier im Thread relativ weit hinten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245164). Allerdings wollte ich letzte Woche bei meinem Händler dieses Teil bestellen und bekam 2 Tage später die Info, dass die nicht vor Ende des Jahres lieferbar sein sollen .

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## el martn (5. September 2008)

Mein Fehler...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (5. September 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> noch ne frage. habe gehört, daß wenn man die sattelstützenlemmung zu fest anzieht, drückt man den inneren kolben zusammen und die stütze lässt sich nicht mehr versenken. ist da was dran?
> ihr würdet aber wie ich so lese, scheinbar von nem kauf abraten, oder?
> wir haben in den staaten nen shop gefunden der würde das teil mit remote für umgerechnet 150/170 euro shippen. daher überlegen wir zur zeit. wiege selber aber auch 83kg



Hallo Janus,

wenn in den USA bestellen, dann nimm die hier http://www.gravitydropper.com/GravityDropper.html
Die ist leichter, billiger und die Sattelklemmung ist bockstabil. Der Versand ist kostenlos, die passende Reduzierhülse ist kostenlos und bei mir gab es auch keine Zollgebühren. Anstatt 450 CHF in der Schweiz hat mich das Teil aus den USA nur 250USD (oder 270 CHF) gekostet. Die Stütze funktioniert tadellos.



Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> sagenhaft
> 
> Freitag vor einer Woche habe ich die Gravity Dropper (mit Remotehebel) direkt aus den USA bestellt. http://www.gravitydropper.com/GravityDropper.html Am Donnerstag drauf war sie schon da. Gestern habe ich sie eingebaut und gleich eine kurze Feierabendtour mit Uphills, Singletrails und anschliessendem Downhill gemacht. Ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert. Ich habe den Remotehebel für die linke Seite bestellt, weil ich auf der rechten Seite schon den "Bionicon"-Knopf für die Geometrieverstellung habe. Es geht aber genauso einfach wie mit links schalten. Somit muss ich keine Hände vom Lenker nehmen, wenn ich einerseits die Geometrie http://www.bionicon.com/standard.xml?vpID=411&SID=1220076902_5ddd00000770fba2cc72 meines Bikes verstellen möchte und gleichzeitig die dazu passende Sattelposition einstellen kann. Anbei ein paar Impressionen...
> Nach dem Uphill bin ich gleich in den Singletrail eingebogen. Zuerst ging es ein wenig hoch und runter. Deshalb kurz den Hebel gedrückt und die Gravity Dropper in die Trailposition (2,5cm Absenkung) abgesenkt. Danach wurde es plötzlich steiler, also wieder den Hebel gedrückt und die Sattelstütze (7,5cm abgesenkt) und gut wars. Unten im Tal wieder angekommen, kurz den Hebel gedrückt und die Sattelstütze fürs nach Hause fahren wieder hochgefahren. ... Und das alles ohne einmal abzusteigen.... Nur die Bremsen haben einiges mitgemacht. Zeit zum abkühlen hatten die nicht.
> ...


----------



## silberfische (6. September 2008)

silberfische schrieb:


> Die Bontrager-Teile gibt es schon als Ersatzteil und passen sollten die Teile auch (steht irgendwo hier im Thread relativ weit hinten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245164). Allerdings wollte ich letzte Woche bei meinem Händler dieses Teil bestellen und bekam 2 Tage später die Info, dass die nicht vor Ende des Jahres lieferbar sein sollen .
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



So, lt. Cosmic sind jetzt alle Ersatzteile für die Joplin lieferbar. Ich habe jetzt ein paar verstärkte Klemmen bekommen. 
Ich hab sie hier mal neben dem Bilder der Joplin fotografiert, damit man den Unterschied sieht.


----------



## sugarbiker (7. September 2008)

Hallo,
bitte Bezugsadresse nochmals durchgeben, möchte nichts riskieren und gleich die verstärkten Klemmen anbringen.

cosmic =cosmicsports ? kann man da direkt telef. bestellen oder über Händler (Stadler etc.) ??

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (28. September 2008)

ein update zur kindshock i900:

ein kleiner jump und unglücklich am sattel gelandet. 
das material scheint nicht sehr stabil zu sein, hab so was schon vorher erlebt, die bisherigen stützen habens durch die bank überlebt.
bin nun gerade im reklamationsprozess, in erster instanz wurde aber mein anliegen aber gleich mal abgewiesen...


----------



## Oliver Enn (17. Oktober 2008)

Für die Sammlung: Habe das Maveric Speedball Problem auch - unsanft gelandet und "KRACK"! Jetzt brutal angezogen, hoffes hält...


----------



## Flash1986 (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Bei meiner Joplin das gleiche Problem. Settel hält nicht - dann angezogen wie ein gestörter und nun haben sich die Klemmern aufgebogen. 
- Anfrage bei Cosmic - leider haben die keine Ersatzteile (is schon ca. 1 Monat her)
Habe dann die Klemmen bei Maverick bestellt, welche nach 3 Tagen Lieferzeit bei meinem Händler waren. Bis jetzt hält der Sattel.

Eines möchte ich noch loswerden. In der aktuellen Ausgabe der Zeitschrift Freeride wird eine "neue Crank Brothers Joplin Stütze vorgestellt, mit überarbeitetem Kopf, der den Sattel besser klemmen soll".
Gut, dass es schon eine "Überarbeitete Version" gibt, aber CB offiziell nichts von dem Problem weiss. 
Leider komme ich mir beim Preis von knapp 170 in bischen Verarscht vor!

Werde wohl auf die Specialized Stütze warten und mir die mal genauer anschauen. Bei Speci. war Service und Ersatzteile immer Vorbildlich.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Tion (19. Oktober 2008)

cathunter schrieb:


> alternativen zu speedball / joplin gäbe es ja.
> 
> bsp.  http://www.kindshock.com.cn
> 
> ...





Janus1972 schrieb:


> die kindshock hat defintiv das problem, daß wenn du den schnellspanner nicht richtig anziehst, sie ins rohr rutscht und wenn du anziehst, drückst du den kolben im inneren zusammen, sodaß du sie nicht mehr versenken kannst.
> 
> die joplin kosten in deutschland 250euro mit remote. von der sprach ich.



Also ich hab die KS i900 und da gibt es keine Probleme - genau aus dem Grund hab ich mir das Teil gekauft. Kein Spiel, keine Probleme mit dem festklemmen - funktioniert einfach. Und kostet die Hälfte.

Was ich dazu sagen muss: ich hab sie erst 1-2 Wochen.

Gruß Tion

PS: jetzt muss ich nur hoffen das das Bike nicht übelst aufm Sattel landet


----------



## zuspät (10. März 2009)

ja hallo wolt mal fragen obs was neues gibt was die cb stützen angeht? hat jemand die überarbeitete version oder wie siehts aus?


----------



## crazymondo (15. Juni 2009)

Weiß eigentlich schon jemand was Neues über die überarbeitete Joplin?
In irgendeinem Bike-Magazin hab ich gelesen, dass es eine neue mit 12cm Verstellweg und neuer Klemmung geben soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (15. Juni 2009)

crazymondo schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich schon jemand was Neues über die überarbeitete Joplin?
> In irgendeinem Bike-Magazin hab ich gelesen, dass es eine neue mit 12cm Verstellweg und neuer Klemmung geben soll?



10cm, nennt sich Joplin4 gibt es vorerst nur in 27,2mm bis die Reste der 30,9 und 31,6 verkauft sind und dann gibs die Joplin 4 auch für den Rest.

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Crank-Brothers-Joplin-4-Remote-MTB-Seatpost_23849.htm


----------



## Oxytocin (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo.
Wollte auch noch mal meine Erfahrungen posten, nachdem so viel Kritisches geschrieben wurde.
Habe die Stütze jetzt die 2te Saison. Möchte Sie nicht mehr missen. Wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben hat sie halt Spiel an der Sattelnase, was mich beim Fahren nicht weiter stört. Zuletzt arretierte sie in der oberen Position jedoch nicht mehr fest. Laut Forenrecherche eher Hinweis auf zu wenig Öl (Luftdruck nachfüllen und hoch und runter drücken hatte auch nichts gebracht). Da mir das selbst zu schwierig war, eingeschickt (nach telefonischer Rücksprache) zu Cosmic Sports:
Und für DIE ein dickes Lob. Service durchgeführt, Sattelstütze funktioniert wieder und da ich auch schon Probleme mit der Klemmung gehabt hatte und drauf hingewiesen habe, haben die mir die verstärkten Seitenklemmer gleich mitgeschickt. Und das alles als reine Kulanzleistung.
(Und nein ich bin kein Mitarbeiter, der Werbung macht).
Vielen Dank dafür!
Tatsächlich sind für mich die 7,5cm bei 1,90 auf nem Canyon Torque (Gr.L) für ganz schwierige Stellen auch zu wenig. Aber im Harz Mittelgebirgs-Haupteinsatzgebiet möchte ich sie nicht mehr missen. Und wenns mal ganz kniffelig wird (wie am Dalco), kann man sie ja auch noch klassisch weiter runtermachen (und dann zumindest noch einigermaßen entspannt wieder im Sitzen Zwischenpedalieren, was mit voll abgesenktem Sattel sonst quälend war).
Ich würde sie mir trotz des Preises und der bekannte Probleme definitiv wieder kaufen. Gespannt bin ich allerdings auch auf die Syntace, dass könnte vielleicht die gewünschte Alternative werden.


----------



## zincati (27. Juli 2009)

MaverickSpeedball Sattelstütze defekt, Ist bei mir aufgrund eines Sturzes passiert. Leider hat Cosmic keine Ersatzteile kann mir einer sagen wo es Ersatzteile gibt. Baugleich mit Crank Brothers Joplin Sattelstütze 
mfg zincati


----------



## Badi (17. August 2009)

Ich habe heute einmal bei Crank Brothers in den USA wegen dem Termin für die Joplin 4 mit 27.2 nachgefragt. Hier die Antwort:

We are hoping to have it ready in the US in about 2 months or so, so I  
would imagine in Europe towards the end of the year.

Thanks
Crankbrothers​


----------



## Bodonia (30. Oktober 2009)

Hier auch noch ein Bericht zur Joplin 4:

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/just-in-crankbrothers-joplin-4-23778


----------



## matshenning (25. Februar 2011)

MOIN;
MEINE CRANKI FÄHRT SEIT EIN PAAR TAGEN NICHT MEHR AUS;
HAT JEMAND EINEN TIP FÜR MICH AN WAS DAS LIEGN KÖNNTE
GRUß MARK


----------



## matshenning (25. Februar 2011)

Moin;
meine cranki fährt seit  ein paar tagen nicht mehr aus;
hat jemand einen tip für mich an was das liegen könnte:
Gruss mark


----------



## Der Toni (25. Februar 2011)

könnte an der Dichtung oben am Hebel liegen. Schau mal, ob da Ölspuren sind.


----------



## matshenning (25. Februar 2011)

Hi Toni,
kein Ölfilm zu erkennen , kann man die Stütze aufschrauben ? was ist an Druck drauf ?
Gruß Mark


----------



## Der Toni (25. Februar 2011)

Ja, unten ist eine Mutter. Wenn du aber Luftverlust hast, wird dir wahrscheinlich nachpumpen nix nutzen. Wie alt ist die Stütze? Du hast ja 2 Jahre Garantie. Schick sie zu Cosmic Sports .Bei mir ging das ziemlich fix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

